# ZZ-Blah algorithms



## NonUsedABC (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello,
ZZ-blah is a variation of ZZ proposed by Chester Lian in which the last-layer corners are
disoriented during insertion of the last F2L block to reduce the last layer to only the pi
and H cases. Because it can only give two OLL cases, the last layer can be solved in
one look with 133 algorithms.

As there aren't any algorithms I decided to contact Liam Highducheck, after seeing this video:





With his algorithms I made this PDF

These ZZ-blah algorithms are developed by Liam Highducheck.
Youtube: Liam Highducheck


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 22, 2020)

But what if you get an R U R' insert ? Maybe you should make some with SV too and not only WV.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 22, 2020)

ZZ-blah isn't good. Please don't learn it, just learn ZBLL instead minus sunes. Forcing any set of ZBLL will always be suboptimal and you'll become used to seeing only one OCLL case aand you'll be used to forcing FR slot and you'll be used to doing certain algs before last slot. Instead learn T, U and L first then H and Pi from this doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-uwmZHf4vwJxFgeB3-TiF8MQ0RFSS30d5CUK96PoIwk/edit#gid=0


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 22, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> ZZ-blah isn't good. Please don't learn it, just learn ZBLL instead minus sunes. Forcing any set of ZBLL will always be suboptimal and you'll become used to seeing only one OCLL case aand you'll be used to forcing FR slot and you'll be used to doing certain algs before last slot. Instead learn T, U and L first then H and Pi from this doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-uwmZHf4vwJxFgeB3-TiF8MQ0RFSS30d5CUK96PoIwk/edit#gid=0





PapaSmurf said:


> ZZ-blah isn't good. Please don't learn it, just learn ZBLL instead minus sunes. Forcing any set of ZBLL will always be suboptimal and you'll become used to seeing only one OCLL case aand you'll be used to forcing FR slot and you'll be used to doing certain algs before last slot. Instead learn T, U and L first then H and Pi from this doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-uwmZHf4vwJxFgeB3-TiF8MQ0RFSS30d5CUK96PoIwk/edit#gid=0


no one says its better, its just a way for 1lll with less algs


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> ZZ-blah isn't good. Please don't learn it, just learn ZBLL instead minus sunes. Forcing any set of ZBLL will always be suboptimal and you'll become used to seeing only one OCLL case aand you'll be used to forcing FR slot and you'll be used to doing certain algs before last slot. Instead learn T, U and L first then H and Pi from this doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-uwmZHf4vwJxFgeB3-TiF8MQ0RFSS30d5CUK96PoIwk/edit#gid=0



Would it be smart(for workup to ZZ-a) to learn some basic phasing then use ZZ-b, until you learn the rest of the algs for ZZ-a? You wouldn't commit to learning ZZ-b and learn all the advanced phasing, but simply use it as a stepping stone


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 22, 2020)

It would be smart to not do anything but just learn ZBLL as you go and add the algs into your solve. ZZ-Blah is probably worse than that still. If you're doing ZZ and actually want to be good, you do straight ZBLL, no question (except for sunes and maybe Pi). So infact, doing Blah forces some of the worst ZBLLs.


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 22, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> It would be smart to not do anything but just learn ZBLL as you go and add the algs into your solve. ZZ-Blah is probably worse than that still. If you're doing ZZ and actually want to be good, you do straight ZBLL, no question (except for sunes and maybe Pi). So infact, doing Blah forces some of the worst ZBLLs.


Yeah its obviously worse but it isnt made to be better. its made for lazy people


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 22, 2020)

What kind of lazy person learns full Pi and H ZBLL? Pi especially is one of the hardest sets to learn and is pretty hard to recognize. If you're lazy, just use OLL/PLL.


----------

